# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  إسبانيا تواجه الإكوادور ودياً في أغسطس

## mohamed73

*الماتادور يخوض مواجهة ودية في مدينة غواياكيل الساحلية في الإكوادور، على ملعب "مونومنتال".*     
يواجه منتخب إسبانيا لكرة القدم بطل أوروبا والعالم نظيره الاكوادوري في  مباراة دولية ودية في 14 آب/اغسطس المقبل في مدينة غواياكيل الساحلية،  بحسب ما أعلن رئيس الاتحاد الاكوادروي للعبة لويس تشيريبوغا.       
         وستقام المباراة على ملعب "مونومنتال" الذي يتسع لستين ألف متفرج.       
         ويحتل منتخب الاكوادور المركز الثاني راهنا في تصفيات أميركا  الجنوبية المؤهلة إلى مونديال 2014، وفاز وديا على البرتغال 3-2.       
         كما حافظت اسبانيا، بطلة العالم وأوروبا، سابقاً على صدارتها في  التصنيف الشهري للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، فيما تقدمت نيجيريا 22 مركزا  بعد تتويجها بلقب كأس الأمم الأفريقية للمرة الأولى منذ 1994 والثالثة في  تاريخها.       
         كما شهد التصنيف الشهري لفيفا تقدم انكلترا من المركز السادس إلى  الرابع خلف اسبانيا والمانيا والأرجنتين ودخول غانا نادي العشرين الأوائل  بعد تقدمها 7 مراكز نتيجة وصولها إلى نصف نهائي كأس الأمم الافريقية التي  اختتمت الأحد الماضي في جنوب أفريقيا بفوز نيجيريا على بوركينا فاسو 1-صفر  في المباراة النهائية.

----------

